# Woodmaster Fuel Flex owners are you out there?



## GS7 (Oct 14, 2013)

Where are the Woodmaster Fuel Flex owners? If you are out there, could you share your experiences, set up, photos? Feedback?


----------



## Pologuy9906 (Oct 15, 2013)

I too would love to hear some feedback on this unit. Are there any in operation to date? I did hear in another forum people were having issues with the igniter switch. i dont know if thats been resolved or not. They said the igniter wasnt burning as high as advertised. I believed i read the issue was the igniter worked at 325 degrees rather tghan the 600-700 advertised. Dual fuel and american made?

SOMEONE shine some light on the matter.


----------



## Pologuy9906 (Oct 15, 2013)

I've come to the following conclusions:

1. American Made
2. Licensed Solar Focus Therminator
3. Igniter
4. Multi fuel Pellet/wood/chip
5. Dealer Installed
6. Customer support from a proven company
7. Able to set times for burns.
8. Automatic cleaning.
9. 1700lbs
10. Lamda sensor
11. Not much more than other brands.
12. Highest efficiency rating according to the EPA
13. UL Listed
14. Large firebox
15. Replacement parts readily available.


----------



## Obadiah (Oct 17, 2013)

Greetings my name is Woody Chain I am a "Official Authorized Online" Flex Fuel factory trained Woodmaster dealer. I made this video about the Flex and other innovative products Woodmaster is introducing to the American market. I hope it helps folks here understand the Flex Fuel Wood/Pellet/Chip Biomass Gasification Boiler/Furnace. The Flex is an American made boiler that is built in Red Lake MN under licence from SolarFocus in Austria where it is one of the top Biomass Gasiification Boilers in Europe and is well proven and respected. The Woodmaster Flex Fuel has been Americanized and is built heavier and has a different control system. Americans are not like Europeans when it comes to our boilers. I have met many Germans, Swiss, and Austrians who literally wax their boilers, you can eat of the floor in their boiler rooms, they are very proud of their boilers and will show off their boiler rooms as Americans show off their "MAN CAVES" and muscle cars.  Few Americans would ever think to wax their boiler, we like to load and go. Our electrical grid system is also a lot dirtier, they use 220 volts and they have far less fluctuation in the Hertz than we do, which is why some European Control systems don't hold up well here. Most N. Americans lead very busy lives and just want to "Load and Go". This why outdoor boilers are so popular here. You would never see such a thing in Europe, when they come here and see our outdoor boilers many of them laugh at how inefficient they are and that anyone would "ever burn such a thing."  Those days are coming to an end here in America, just like cheap gas.....In many countries it is illegal to own and burn a boiler that does not incorporate water storage and batch burn, idling a solid fueled boiler is unthinkable. Just like you would never start a generator and let it idle all day, letting it speed up and slow down as the electrical consumption varies, but instead you would run it at its optimal efficiency and put the electricity into a battery bank drawing it back out as needed and running the generator when the batteries ran down. European boilers use Thermal Batteries to store BTU s efficiently using far less wood and making far less particulates than our Outdoor Smudge Pots. 
Woodmaster owner Chuck Gagner could see the handwriting on the wall with future EPA regulations and wanted to offer Americans a state of the art, top of the line biomass gasifier with Lambda technology that would be built in his facility by Americans. He toured Europe and met with many manufactures before settling on the Flex Fuel. It took many years of negotiations to work out the details to make this happen. Rather than start from scratch, Chuck figured it would make more sense to partner with the best. The Europeans have had the edge on us in this field for many years. With the Flex Fuel Chuck has the leap on his competition here in America and is offering many other innovative biomass products that are cutting edge and will convert a old outdated boiler into a high tech clean burning, high efficiency biomass burning boiler or forced air furnace. I have been involved in the Hearth/HVAC industry over 33 yrs and I also have shared Chucks vision for American made products that can stand toe to toe with the imports. I have traveled all over this country and met with various manufactures looking for the best products I could offer my clients. We are extremely proud to have been chosen to represent the Flex Fuel online as Woodmaster only wants professionals who know and understand the product representing it. They have a lot invested in this venture and have backed the product with the best warranty on the market. "*For a period of one year from the purchase of your Flex Fuel furnace, if you can find another proven, reliable furnace brand that offers a hydronic heater and the same fuel options in one unit cleaner and more efficient than the Flex Fuel line, we will give you your money back for the furnace".*  That is what we call in Montana, "Put up or shut up". So far my experience as a Woodmaster dealer has been very positive, they have proven to be my best supplier in terms of dealer support. They provide more training and tools than any other manufacture out there. A dealer is only as good as their suppliers, that is a fact. I am the type that cares about my customer and believes service begins with the sale, we can offer full radiant design services and complete parts and repair services through the support system that Woodmaster has built, they even have a online university to help their dealers get educated on the product line and hydronic heating systems, as far as I know, they are the only ones that go to that level. When we have a question, we get an answer within 24 hrs! No longer do I need to make excuses for my supplier. We can even offer financing and leasing packages as well as residential and commercial and even industrial boilers and control systems. They have one of the most knowledgeable staffs in this country and the happiest dealer base I have ever met. Together with Obadiahs network of professionals and engineers, we can offer one stop shopping for just about any boiler need out there. I will see if we cant round up some folks to post their experiences here. Otherwise I will do my best to help anyone with any questions they might have.


----------



## Obadiah (Oct 18, 2013)

Greetings, me again, here is another really interesting video that folks might find helpful


----------



## thealaskan63 (Jul 22, 2014)

Just bought mine February, for the same reasons mentioned above.

1. American Made
2. Licensed Solar Focus Therminator
3. Igniter
4. Multi fuel Pellet/wood/chip
5. Dealer Installed
6. Customer support from a proven company
7. Able to set times for burns.
8. Automatic cleaning.
9. 1700lbs
10. Lamda sensor
11. Not much more than other brands.
12. Highest efficiency rating according to the EPA
13. UL Listed
14. Large firebox
15. Replacement parts readily available.



I will have it hooked up here in a month. I did do something different, do to the location I had a local shop build me a mass tank so I could get it through my doors. There was a miss understanding on the placement of tapping's but it will work. Piping is all at one end, top left is supply from boiler and has a pipe internally to the back of the tank. bottom left is the return to the boiler, and I did put a magnet particulate/filter trap on it. Top tapping right is supply to my plate since this unit is atmosphereique, and my heating system is pressurized.  I paced the return from the plate in the middle so I would not loose my mass. The tapping's on the right were to be evenly spaced so I could move the return if need be. The tank will be modified with a coil in the bottom for future solar hot water plate I'm building, at that time I will modify the tapings if need be.


----------



## stewi5 (Aug 5, 2014)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/my-two-little-brown-baby-dhw-update.80824/#post-1073878

Very satisfy of my unit!!


----------



## thealaskan63 (Aug 16, 2014)

Got mine done running on pellets, very satisfied less than 10 bags in a week., this is the EGT I built for in the house.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Aug 16, 2014)

This is the Toyo that I have on back up in case I'm not home to start a fire


----------



## thealaskan63 (Aug 16, 2014)

Here is the woodmaster


----------



## thealaskan63 (Aug 16, 2014)

The pellet hopper


----------



## thealaskan63 (Aug 16, 2014)

The back up power supply, to keep the unit from having issues during a run. I apparently average 3 a month, for at least 5 minutes


----------



## thealaskan63 (Aug 16, 2014)

My buffer tank, which what I found I need to make some tweaks to


----------



## thealaskan63 (Aug 16, 2014)

This is my manifold, the hot water is a zone on the right, got to get some wiring cleaned up.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Sep 21, 2014)

Just bought mine February, for the same reasons mentioned above.  But

1. American Made
2. Licensed Solar Focus Therminator
3. Igniter
4. Multi fuel Pellet/wood/chip
5. Dealer Installed
6. Customer support from a proven company
7. Able to set times for burns.
8. Automatic cleaning.
9. 1700lbs
10. Lamda sensor
11. Not much more than other brands.
12. Highest efficiency rating according to the EPA
13. UL Listed
14. Large firebox
15. Replacement parts readily available

I don't think it is American made, not unless........
Mine is not dealer installed, but by the manual.
Having a problem with customer support, maybe I will receive a response from Germany.
Today was the first time for the auto cleaning in a month, but I have had to turn it on and off.
Its 1400 lbs for the 30.
Fashioned a sensor for my buffer tank, to turn the unit off and on, the control wont do it automatically.
Their is no knowledge or support for the solar side of the control, if you want to go that way too.
The Plus is that is very efficient.
As far as parts, the web site for the flex fuel, disappeared a week ago, the woodmaster web site has nothing.

Made some changes to my mass tank, went to the bottom, for the plate return, found  I was a foot off, going back up 1.


----------



## GS7 (Sep 21, 2014)

Not sure what you bought or where but the woodmaster flex fuel kw 30 is absolutely American made in MN. Support has been completely there for my instalation as well as any questions.  Parts are also a phone call away. Looks like theyre taking long to update their website, but the phone has never failed me. This technology is licensed from Austria, its the american version of the solar focus therminator 2.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Sep 21, 2014)

Interesting picture, why is your control open. Fired mine up for the first time, and it had over 65k on the hour meter. did you have that?


----------



## thealaskan63 (Sep 21, 2014)

Any ways like I said, it is efficient, I will get the control problem straightened out. there is a difference in between manufactured in the usa, and assembled. Got to go to the source. Kind of wish'd I spent the extra 3k to deal with the source.


----------



## GS7 (Sep 21, 2014)

thealaskan63 said:


> Any ways like I said, it is efficient, I will get the control problem straightened out. there is a difference in between manufactured in the usa, and assembled. Got to go to the source. Kind of wish'd I spent the extra 3k to deal with the source.



Lololololol, my control is open as well as a bunch of other things because this is a self installation in progress.  I'm no woodmaster employee,  I'm someone who did their due diligence for 2 years before buying. I'm one of 2 fuel flex kw 30 owners in CT. The boiler itself is manufactured here. Components like the electronics are assembled here. Visit the facility or pick up the phone. Press yourself for first hand info. Its worth it. To me anyway. I've extensively, directly communicated with both solar focus in Austria, and woodmaster in MN, usa. Guess you can say I really like what I've discovered in this process.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Sep 21, 2014)

Like I said it is a very eff. product, stack temp. of 280 on pellets when I get it close to temperature. The reason I asked about the control, My control and housing was assembled when purchased. GS7 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Did you have any hours in your control like the 65K in mine?

I'm just trying to get some help. I researched for over 2 years, bought because it was in the state, and I'm just trying to get it to do what it is supposed to. Maybe my problem is I looked at the other brand first, and found I could not get it in the usa.


----------



## GS7 (Sep 21, 2014)

I'm not quite as far along as you are. I'm plumbing still. Have installed the pellet arm and auto igniter but have not yet powered up. I'll let you know what the control display has logged once I get that far. Who/where did you buy from. You've got some interesting issues to resolve. Contact the manufacturer. I'd take care of even the smallest issue/concern immediately. Your heat exchangers doing an auto clean every 24 hours is important. Did you buy new or used?


----------



## thealaskan63 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bought new from dealer, contacted the company, was supposed to get anew one the next day, its been almost 2 months, so turned the problem over to the dealer. As far as the solar, haven't got anything, that's why I contacted Europe, it could be the USA version of the control does not cover solar. I don't know if it is control issues or if it is the way it is, but I can not adjust the temp or differential of the boiler per the manual. The buffer tank minimum and maximum temps don't turn the boiler on and off like I thought it would if I read the manual correctly. I have added a aquastat to the buffer on the call side of the control to turn the unit on and off, I don't need my buffer at 190 degrees. Differential is to small so I have this new one coming. 





This will give me the differential I want, and replace the aquastat I installed. It is a thermocouple temperature switch.


----------



## GS7 (Sep 21, 2014)

Wow, seems our experiences are like night and day. Your dealer should've immediately resolved your issues since your dealer would have done your installation? Setting the high and low Temps is a one time adjustment process done at the diverting valve and by reading your Temps on your display.  There should be no need to add any parts? Your dealer would perform this for you at first firing? Any questions I've ever had were immediately answered by Woodmaster? Hope you resolve your issues. If I bought a new unit from a dealer and my display already logged hours of use, hmmmm new? What did you mean when you said you wish you spent the extra 3k to deal with the source? Something just doesn't add up?


----------



## thealaskan63 (Sep 22, 2014)

My Dealer does not do installs. The diverting valve is for temp return trying to maintain a minimum of 140 degrees for condensing purposes. it has been set per the manual. The temp and differential that I was talking about is in the eco manager and is non adjustable, If I have read the manual correctly it should be. I agree I should not have to add any further controls, but I am having to. The boiler is factory set at 185 degrees, with a 18 deg. differential, I want  my buffer tank at 160 degrees. I have set the eco manager to Minimum buffer temp top 126 deg., and Maximum buffer temp bottom of 140 deg. with the release type always on. The tank went to 174 deg. on the bottom when I finally turned it off. I have been having to bring the tank to temp once a day and turn the unit off. The aquastat I installed is making the unit automatic, where I can leave it on, and it does its auto clean, but only has a 20 deg. differential where I want 40. basically it runs twice as much.

I don't understand what you asked, "Something just doesn't add up?"


----------



## GS7 (Sep 22, 2014)

Again, I hope you get all your issues resolved soon. What doesn't add up? Lots... Your dealer doesn't install or support? New product with hours logged on it at time of purchase? Your wishing you spent another 3k to go to the source? Again, what source?The company's tech support a phone call away which for me I've easily always gotten any issues resolved? Hope you get it all worked out.


----------



## mustash29 (Sep 22, 2014)

thealaskan63 said:


> View attachment 135665
> 
> I will have it hooked up here in a month. I did do something different, do to the location I had a local shop build me a mass tank so I could get it through my doors. There was a miss understanding on the placement of tapping's but it will work. Piping is all at one end, top left is supply from boiler and has a pipe internally to the back of the tank. bottom left is the return to the boiler, and I did put a magnet particulate/filter trap on it. Top tapping right is supply to my plate since this unit is atmosphereique, and my heating system is pressurized.  I paced the return from the plate in the middle so I would not loose my mass. The tapping's on the right were to be evenly spaced so I could move the return if need be. The tank will be modified with a coil in the bottom for future solar hot water plate I'm building, at that time I will modify the tapings if need be.


 
What are the measurements of that tank?  How many gallons?  Cost?  What is it constructed of (metal thickness)?  Weight of tank empty?

I am contemplating something similar, for an atmospheric tank.


----------



## Obadiah (Sep 22, 2014)

Sorry for the delayed response, been a long busy wildfire season for us this summer. Made the rounds, Oregon, Idaho, Montana and now California is calling
http://www.wildfirefighters.com/




> Bought new from dealer, contacted the company, was supposed to get anew one the next day, its been almost 2 months, so turned the problem over to the dealer.




I'm sorry to hear about that. I see your getting good help here.
Thanks GS7. There are few places on the web where you can find better help than Hearth.com

If you need more help from a reputable dealer that is willing to help even though I did not sell you the boiler, that would be me.
I will make sure this gets resolved, promise.

All parts are readily available here in the USA right off the assembly line, which is why I traveled to Chicago to go through hands on training and work out a special agreement with the owners of WoodMaster to properly represent them online...... so I could offer a product that is as advanced as the European Lambda Boilers, but with American electronics, because that has been my biggest beef with the imports is the electronics are not designed for our grid system, and getting parts out of Europe is never a speedy or fun task.

Obadiah's sells Biomass Boilers on a commercial level all over the world. I am an firefighter engineer by profession who takes Pyromania to a new level.
My skills are represented in the Emergency Fire Apparatus I designed and built.
Our product line is the most extensive in the industry, we are one of the oldest and largest online Hearth dealers in the world in total sales.
We got hear because we go the extra mile and so does WoodMaster, Guaranteed, or I would not sell their product line.

If I cant help you I will get you on the phone with someone who will.
Call my office, leave a message with Sarah my daughter who will make sure I either get the message or will get it handled even if I'm on the fireline some where.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Sep 25, 2014)

mustash29 said:


> What are the measurements of that tank?  How many gallons?  Cost?  What is it constructed of (metal thickness)?  Weight of tank empty?
> 
> I am contemplating something similar, for an atmospheric tank.



The tank is 2' wide, 6' tall, 4' deep, standing on 1"x4" c channel 4' long. it calculates out to 380 gallons. Paid about $2,700.00, 1/4 inch, with 2"x2" L stock vertical 2 times on each big plate for support, Internally coated, and weighs about 900 lbs..

Made some changes, and going to do some more. couldn't find the fittings I wanted for the upper sensor so I made it, sensor is now dry in the tank 6". Getting rid of the lag I was seeing in the control.
Moved my lower sensor down 1 fitting.
I also took the plate return and moved it to the bottom. Now that  I got the temperature logger on it and can see my temperature return from the plate. I can see this is probabley the best spot for the return. I thought I was going to have 1 deg. per inch in height, its more like 1 deg. per 9 inches.
Solar is going to have to be in another tank, I think.


----------



## mv93 (Sep 30, 2014)

GS7 said:


> Lololololol, my control is open as well as a bunch of other things because this is a self installation in progress.  I'm no woodmaster employee,  I'm someone who did their due diligence for 2 years before buying. I'm one of 2 fuel flex kw 30 owners in CT. The boiler itself is manufactured here. Components like the electronics are assembled here. Visit the facility or pick up the phone. Press yourself for first hand info. Its worth it. To me anyway. I've extensively, directly communicated with both solar focus in Austria, and woodmaster in MN, usa. Guess you can say I really like what I've discovered in this process.


Hi GS7 - I'm out in CT and in the market for an external furnace, the wood master flex fuel unit looks very interesting.  What dealer did you go through? How was your experience?  Any info, advice or recommendations?  Thanks!


----------



## maple1 (Oct 1, 2014)

Isn't the flex fuel an indoor boiler?


----------



## Pologuy9906 (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes it's an indoor/outdoor unit. So far the installation is going good.


----------



## mv93 (Oct 1, 2014)

maple1 said:


> Isn't the flex fuel an indoor boiler?


Yes maple1, I should have clarified.  I meant external to the house.  You can't expose the flex fuel model to the elements.  I plan on installing it in a shed type structure.


----------



## Obadiah (Oct 4, 2014)

Looks great nice work!


----------



## thealaskan63 (Oct 5, 2014)

That's a good looking setup, I wish I had that kind of room, for buffer tanks. How many Gallons? Now that the temperature dropped outside, I'm down to about 12 hrs before the buffer reloads.


----------



## Pologuy9906 (Oct 6, 2014)

855 gallons. Hopefully I'll wrap up the install and get it fired up this week.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Got the the new control installed every thing works as bought.


----------



## Deering (Nov 22, 2014)

I have friends who have one.  Not certain of the size but I think it's a 30.  They are very pleased with it - have only used it with pellets so far.  

A few things to be aware of:
1.  It's considerably larger than a pure pellet boiler of the same output, which you'd expect due to the wood-burning capability.  So if boiler room space is limited and you aren't sure you'll be burning cordwood, think carefully about it.  If you've never burned pellets before, they're the 'easy button' compared to cordwood, so you might find you're never firing up the wood side.  

2.  It requires a bit of monkeying around with some of the parts in the firebox to switch fuels, so you can't just switch on the fly or assume the pellets will be your automatic backup when the cordwood burns out.  It will require that the firebox cools down enough to allow you to open it and handle the parts.  The switch is pretty easy, but not seamless.

3.  Their unit doesn't have a pneumatic pellet feed system from a remote bin like many do, including mine.  That restricts where you can place the bin.  My friends didn't account for that so they have to do a lot of frequent pellet filling from bags.  Maybe they've added that feature by now.  Otherwise my friends will have to figure out a pneumatic transfer system on their own.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hi,
Appreciate your input. The flex fuel runs better than a car, and better than any heating standards than is required. Being your in Jueno I'm shure your aware of the federal law. I run pellets all day long, with a particulate matter of less than what anything produces. Being a owner, the state ought to learn, what's been happening in Europe for years.


----------



## Deering (Nov 23, 2014)

You nailed it.  Wish all the rest of those people running those outdoor smog machines in your neck of the woods would do the same as you.  You've got a great pellet mill in your back yard and the air quality sure needs the help there.  

Glad it's working out well for you.  You've got a great machine.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Nov 23, 2014)

Didn't mean to be rude, but the borough doesn't listen to what's fact, they just want to make bank. The federal law is the only law I will observe for air quality. Its a great unit, and wish I could get some more info since it is solar focus designed.


----------



## Deering (Nov 23, 2014)

Why the solar interest?  When would you use solar?  Just curious.


----------



## maple1 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Being a owner, the state ought to learn, what's been happening in Europe for years.*

That can be said of governements AND consumers continent wide. Just simple honest ignorance. It doesn't take the use of pellets either - with the right practices & equipment, the solid fuels used now can be burned more than cleanly enough.


----------



## Deering (Nov 23, 2014)

maple1 said:


> with the right practices & equipment, the solid fuels used now can be burned more that cleanly enough.



Absolutely right.  In thealaskan63's area, so-called 'independently minded' wood burners persist in operating low quality, high emissions outdoor boilers with wet wood that are creating massive air quality problems in that region when temperatures plummet to -20 to -40.  Air quality there has been compared to that of Beijing's.  Local and state regulatory agencies seem to lack the spine to do anything about it, so the residents suffer impacts on their health.  And it gives wood heating a very bad reputation that wood energy opponents state-wide point to as an example of what will happen their communities.

And it's entirely unnecessary.  The local government offers a generous rebate program for swap-outs to modern wood appliances like thealaskan's.  The local pellet mill is struggling to increase production to remain profitable, and will finance new pellet equipment.  Yet people seem ignorant to the reality that modern systems are far more efficient and if they persist with their irresponsible practices, eventually the government will put the hammer down on them and penalize all wood burners. 

thealaskan63 should be commended for demonstrating an intelligent and responsible approach to utilizing biomass energy.  I hope his neighbors take note.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Nov 23, 2014)

Deering said:


> Why the solar interest?  When would you use solar?


What I was thinking, was during the summer primarily for domestic hot water. I'm just looking at cutting my expenses as much as possible. Electric is expensive up here, and I would like to cut my pellet consumption down in the summer since my domestic hot water comes off the boiler.


Deering said:


> thealaskan63 should be commended for demonstrating an intelligent and responsible approach to utilizing biomass energy


Thank you.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Nov 23, 2014)

Deering said:


> The local government offers a generous rebate program for swap-outs to modern wood appliances like thealaskan's



Just to let you know, I have tried to get a rebate, and had no luck. The swap out program was for only wood stoves, and when I tried they wanted to give me a stove for my old boiler. They have had nothing in place for the outdoor boilers, except for a catalytic converter that can be adapted to the chimney, and is tied into power for a heater in the unit.


----------



## Deering (Nov 23, 2014)

thealaskan63 said:


> They have had nothing in place for the outdoor boilers, except for a catalytic converter that can be adapted to the chimney, and is tied into power for a heater in the unit.



That's unfortunate.  Those prehistoric OWBs are the biggest emissions felons out there.  They need to come up with a program to incentivize change-outs that's appealing to the owners of those devices.  And enforce the existing laws.  Use the carrot and stick approach.

You guys who install modern high-efficiency, low-emissions boilers (pellet or cordwood) need to show the borough guys what this technology looks like so they get a clue.


----------



## Deering (Nov 23, 2014)

thealaskan63 said:


> Electric is expensive up here, and I would like to cut my pellet consumption down in the summer since my domestic hot water comes off the boiler.



Got it.  A couple thoughts come to mind:

1.  I used my pellet boiler all last summer to make my DHW.  It worked great.  I have 85 gallons of thermal storage plus the 35 gal HW tank, so the boiler didn't short-cycle.  I calculated that it was cheaper than electric heat even here in Juneau where we have hydro.

2.  If you don't want to run your boiler, you might look into a heat-pump water heater.  These units have an air-source heat pump built right into the unit.  Cost ~$1,000 or so at places like Home Depot or Sears.  In the summer when the air is warm, these units are really efficient.  For every watt of electricity they take in, they put out something like 3 watts of heat energy.  But as the air gets cooler, their efficiency tanks, so you'd want to switch back to your wood boiler.  

You could probably even rig up a solar PV panel to make the electricity to power it in the summer, but that too will of course diminish as the days get shorter.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Nov 23, 2014)

Deering said:


> Those prehistoric OWBs are the biggest emissions felons out there


I agree and I believe none that were installed have a mass tank so they run 24/7 and use major cords of wood, probably twice as much as they should. The borough only has about 2500.00 per unit to deal with so they don't even look at the 10,000.00 units which is the major problem.

I have looked into the heat pump water heater, but its that .21 per kw.. I am going to do PV to and started to aquire some pieces, but that is because the power company has some issues 4 power issues last month. Its so bad I put the boiler on a UPS that can last about an hour. Leaving the boiler on in the summer is not a big deal, I get 24hrs on the mass for DHW, and in august the basement kicked on a few times for heat so its ok.


----------



## thealaskan63 (Oct 18, 2019)

Good morning, its been a while since I posted, the boiler has been doing great, about 6 ton a year. this year I switched from the local stuff to Washington state Doug fir pellets, because of less ash. But I came up with a issue of saw dust because of the length of transport, the auger kept jamming up with the dust.  So I came up with a solution, and modified some ideas that I found.





I modified the top of my hopper to support a vacuum atmosphere and fashioned this dust separator that works pretty good.







I can put in about 2 bags of pellets at this time in my pre hopper, and vacuum them up, this is still in the design stage





this is what I have acquired so far, in the vacuum is about 5 bags and is maybe is 1 1/2 inches deep





and this is 1 ton of pellet dust that I have collected, in the commercial soap container minus about 10 cups that I have been putting in the boiler directly during a burn




Its been working pretty good so far, I'm still tinkering with the design.


----------

